# What happens if you need get out pool fast for a problem?



## MummyToAmberx

I was just curious what you ladies have been told or what may of happened if their was a problem and you needed to get out the pool fast? 

I had lady tell me on FB they just slit the pool :-O is this true? Thats a lot of water damage and if youve hired the pool not good?


----------



## Pearls18

My first MW with my first threw me that one I imagine it's pretty rare and only if mum is incapacitated, normally I guess you just get out of the pool! There should be 2 MWs to help, it's one of the reasons they recommend a maximum BMI.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MarineWAG said:


> My first MW with my first threw me that one I imagine it's pretty rare and only if mum is incapacitated, normally I guess you just get out of the pool! There should be 2 MWs to help, it's one of the reasons they recommend a maximum BMI.

thank you, it just sounds so extreme and a bit far fetched. Cost of the damages of that, wow. If my hubby heard that he'd damn right refuse me to have home water birth.

I have MW appt next week so ill be asking about it to see what they say.


----------



## Pearls18

It was never even mentioned with my second :flower:


----------



## MindUtopia

As long as you are okay, you just get out. You will be amazed what you can do even when in advanced stages of labour. I was walking up and down my stairs in between pushes easily. If for any reason you were to lose consciousness, there are two midwives there (who are used to lifting people if needed) and your partner and possibly family or a doula. They'll get you out just fine. Slitting the pool would be a pretty dumb approach to an emergency. Besides soaking all the equipment they'd need to deal with said emergency, it would take longer to find a knife and cut through the pool (they are made of pretty tough material!) than to just lift you out. However, I'd assume that's a pretty rare situation anyway. The kinds of emergencies that happen quickly are rare in birth. A good midwife can see any complications coming a mile away and would get you out of the pool before anything happened that required doing anything like that.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MindUtopia said:


> As long as you are okay, you just get out. You will be amazed what you can do even when in advanced stages of labour. I was walking up and down my stairs in between pushes easily. If for any reason you were to lose consciousness, there are two midwives there (who are used to lifting people if needed) and your partner and possibly family or a doula. They'll get you out just fine. Slitting the pool would be a pretty dumb approach to an emergency. Besides soaking all the equipment they'd need to deal with said emergency, it would take longer to find a knife and cut through the pool (they are made of pretty tough material!) than to just lift you out. However, I'd assume that's a pretty rare situation anyway. The kinds of emergencies that happen quickly are rare in birth. A good midwife can see any complications coming a mile away and would get you out of the pool before anything happened that required doing anything like that.

thank you! :D 
ive always been active up to pushing, i dont feel id struggle getting out.


----------



## sezzolou

I had to get out of the pool just after delivering lo as there was quite a lot of blood very suddenly. I managed to get out with cord and baby still attached quite easily with the help of a midwife. It's amazing how you can summon up the energy if you need to. Lol I really didn't want that cord cutting before it stopped pulsating.


----------



## willowblossom

Sounds a bit extreme to slit the pool, they must know how to get you out quickly as hospitals pools arent inflatable! Xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

I had to get out of the pool (hospital water birth) quickly when I was pushing as DD had her shoulder stuck. I just stood up and would have climbed out but she delivered as I stood. I got out of the pool to have my waters broken at 8cm and during transition, both times it was just a quick climb out and then back in :shrug:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Surely performing emergency medicine with 80+ litres of water sloshing about the floor is difficult, if not impossible??? As pp said, hospital pools are not inflatable so there must be a procedure to get you out fast.


----------



## sue_88

This is true as it's is exactly what they are told on their manual handling course. My midwife told me. They are advised to split open the pool.

However, you will probably be seriously unlucky to actually get a midwife who believes this would be the best possible way to get you out.

You'll be just hurled out by the midwives and birth partner most likely. I told my midwife if they even dared to attempt to slit my pool I'd be suing them for tens of thousands of pounds worth of damage.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My OH would have lifted me!


----------

